# Need advise on air compressors, Rolair or Ingersol Rand



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

My old Hitachi twin tank compressor decided to fry itself last week in the middle of a job. So I ran to Wal-Mart and bought a little Campbell Hausfeld 1 gallon pancake compressor :laughing::no: just so I could finish the job. 

Anyway that leaves me in the market for a good small(ish) compressor.

I have a $100 gift card to Tractor Supply, they have a Ingersoll Rand 2 HP 4 Gallon Twinstack that looks nice for $299, so with the card I could get it for $200 + tax.

OR

I was looking at Rolair and really like the looks of the VT20TB.

This is primarily for trim guns but I do occasionally run a framer when doing decks.

I know both are overkill for trim guns but I'd rather have too much than not enough.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rolair


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> Rolair


x2...:thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jc10


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

California air tools, (4610a I think) super quiet (you can carry on a conversation next to it while it's running), under 8 amp draw, and aluminum tanks (lighter, longer lasting).


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> Jc10



Looks awful small to run a framer.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Robinson1 said:


> Looks awful small to run a framer.


It runs ONE no problem, and you can't hear it when it's on


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> It runs ONE no problem, and you can't hear it when it's on




Holy crap! That sounds NICE. :thumbup:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> It runs ONE no problem, and you can't hear it when it's on


Maybe if you are slow as


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> Maybe if you are slow as


I thought we were talking about deck building, not sheathing a house. It'll do 15 or so nails in 10 or so seconds before it won't sink, it takes about 15 seconds to re fill. More then enough for framing decks.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robinson1 said:


> My old Hitachi twin tank compressor decided to fry itself last week in the middle of a job. So I ran to Wal-Mart and bought a little Campbell Hausfeld 1 gallon pancake compressor :laughing::no: just so I could finish the job. Anyway that leaves me in the market for a good small(ish) compressor. I have a $100 gift card to Tractor Supply, they have a Ingersoll Rand 2 HP 4 Gallon Twinstack that looks nice for $299, so with the card I could get it for $200 + tax. OR I was looking at Rolair and really like the looks of the VT20TB. This is primarily for trim guns but I do occasionally run a framer when doing decks. I know both are overkill for trim guns but I'd rather have too much than not enough.


I have that Vt20TB and it is a great compressor I run two guns all the time with no problem. It really gets a workout when two guys are using TC-G clips. It's also continuously duty rated meaning it can run continuously without burning it up or voiding the warranty. It very quiet as well. It has a cast iron cylinder that will make it last a long time. The reason it's so quiet is because it has a huge bore and only needs to operate at half the RPM's most compressors need.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> I thought we were talking about deck building, not sheathing a house. It'll do 15 or so nails in 10 or so seconds before it won't sink, it takes about 15 seconds to re fill. More then enough for framing decks.


If your using the TC-G clip from fastenmaster and running two guns at once you will need something bigger.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm by no means trying to sway any opinion either, but the jc10 is awesome from finish work, and the random framing nailer, but I do have a honda powered rolair gas compressor that does most of our work.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have the JC10 I feel is the best trim compressor out there, but I can't frame with it. It just doesn't have the air.

This little dewalt on the other hand isn't as quiet but is a lot lighter and can run a framer.
http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/dewalt-dwfp55130k-dwfp55130k

Cole


----------



## ltjco (Apr 16, 2011)

Rolair hands down. I do light framing with my jc10, but have a gas powered one for the big stuff. Everyone who heard my jc10 is impressed with how quite it is. I've had four people go buy one after using mine.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

The CAT has the same db rating (60) and low amp draw 7.6, is bigger (4.6 gallon) and has aluminum tanks... The CAT is better.


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

I have the IR compressor and have been satisified with it. The one bad thing that I can say about it is that it is loud. If its outside, not so bad. In a smallish room, its loud. I like that it is continuous duty, but for the most part I'm not running larger guns. I think the IR or the rolair are about as beefy as you are going to get before you move up to a larger machine.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have an Ingersoll Rand, but I tow my compressor.


----------



## sheetrock_22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rolair works for me. Low amp draw no breakers tripping and plenty of power for a couple of guns.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Well guys, you swayed my opinion. I was really leaning towards the IR when I posted this. 

Ordered a ROLAIR last night, should be here Thursday. Can't wait. :thumbsup:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281236266393?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------

